# 8th Anniversary Mug Preview & Poll



## jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are mockups of out 8th anniversary mug, as well as another interesting item offered by our mug supplier; a "desk cup", (pen/pencil holder). Very appropriate for our purposes!

As in years past, these are limited edition items available only as donation premiums during our February Birthday Bash. (Some occasionally show up as contest prizes.) As usual, these will be available with a $50 donation to the IAP, and that comes with entry in our donation drawing. That drawing usually has between 15 and 20 nice prizes.

*If you're reasonably sure you'd make a donation to get one of these, please vote for your choice. *I'll use these numbers as rough estimates of quantity to order.

These are from the same small company we use every year. They are handmade in the US. The logo is an applied ceramic piece, it's not printed. These are extremely durable. I've run my mugs through the dishwasher hundreds of times and they look as good as new.

The mug is 10 ounces
The desk cup is about 4-1/4 inches tall

The Mug






The "Desk Cup"





The photos are not to scale!


----------



## tbroye (Dec 8, 2011)

I would take one of each.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 8, 2011)

I prefer the mug, but both are just fine!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mug me.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like a desk cup with a handle, please.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 8, 2011)

MUG.......NO A CUP......NO A MUG......NO A CUP


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

The MUG all the way!


----------



## mrburls (Dec 8, 2011)

Mug for sure. But if cup were offered maybe one of those too. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mick (Dec 8, 2011)

Mug!


----------



## jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

mrburls said:


> Mug for sure. But if cup were offered maybe one of those too.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"



I wasn't clear in my post. Both will be offered.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 8, 2011)

The mug is great, but the cup is great. Wish I had a quarter to flip!!!
What will it take to get both?
gordon


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 9, 2011)

Mug!  Simply have to keep the collection growing - er going ...  shhhhhhhhh can't let the pens find out they have competition ...


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the mug

the desk cup, well....   looks like it would get filled with stuff. not necessarily pens either


----------



## williamcr (Dec 9, 2011)

I would take a mug but can the mug be in blue?


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 9, 2011)

can we place an order now. 
love them. 
the desk cup will make a great display for a large selection of slime.


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mug me*

I would take a mug.

Gordie


----------



## jeff (Dec 9, 2011)

williamcr said:


> I would take a mug but can the mug be in blue?



Not this year. Trying to provide something for those members who said "can the mug be red?" :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Dec 9, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> can we place an order now.
> love them.
> the desk cup will make a great display for a large selection of slime.



Ordering will be during the Bash in February.


----------



## terryf (Dec 9, 2011)

Mug looks good - sell my pens so quickly the desk cup wouldn't see any use


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> MUG.......NO A CUP......NO A MUG......NO A CUP


 
Oops, Dee needs to push Roy's "reset" button again...

I voted mug and I want a red one!!!


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 9, 2011)

A mug for me.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought mugs WERE pen cups!


----------



## jdmacdo (Dec 9, 2011)

*Mug for me...*

If I get a desk cup, I'm sure coffee will show up in it one day.  I'll take the Mug.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> I thought mugs WERE pen cups!



multitasking mug unit for me as well!...and it's a new flavor!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 9, 2011)

Another mug here.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mug, mug, MUG!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 9, 2011)

We just got a new Aston 48 pen case for our vintage babies so the mug is a must.  The new color will be a nice addition.  Besides as distracted as some of us get, I can see someone picking up the cup to drink out of it when it has a pen in it.  "You'll poke your eye out kid"


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 10, 2011)

jeff said:


> mrburls said:
> 
> 
> > Mug for sure. But if cup were offered maybe one of those too.
> ...



I'd get one of each.  Your poll needs a "Both" selection.:wink:


----------



## melogic (Dec 10, 2011)

Mug me!!!!!!


----------



## jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

mbroberg said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > mrburls said:
> ...



I handle that with statistics :biggrin:


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Dec 10, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> We just got a new Aston 48 pen case for our vintage babies so the mug is a must. The new color will be a nice addition. Besides as distracted as some of us get, I can see someone picking up the cup to drink out of it when it has a pen in it. "You'll poke your eye out kid"


 
I double dog dare you to drink out of this cup with a pen in it


----------



## 76winger (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the cup, but with a kitchen cabinet full of cups from collecting them for 20+ years, I'd go for the desk mug just to have something different. Both look great though!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 10, 2011)

totally prefer the mug. I liked the glasses from last year too. I also have a serious shortage of spoons for some reason in my house. Not the large spoons, but the normal small spoons...so get to work!


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 10, 2011)

I want a mug and I don't want to wait till February. I have hot coffee to put in it now. LOL


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Mug*

A mug to go with the feeling that I keep getting mugged by people who expect me to obey the rules:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mariner1 (Dec 10, 2011)

For sure one mug, maybe two if the wife wanted one as well.


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 11, 2011)

Only 10 oz mugs? I'd have to buy two to save multiple trips to the break room...


----------



## wolftat (Dec 11, 2011)

Steve Busey said:


> Only 10 oz mugs? I'd have to buy two to save multiple trips to the break room...


 I was just questioning that. Jeff, isn't 10 oz kind of small for a mug?


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the looks of the mug...does it come in 15 oz size?  10 is a sip... :biggrin:

Just had the mug collecting chat with my wife over the weekend...this might get me in trouble!!!! 

Tom


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2011)

Decisions, Decisions. I have a ton of mugs so I'll probably go with the "desk cup". It'll give me a place to store the "reject" pens!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 12, 2011)

The mug is my preference.
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mug!


----------



## jeff (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a better photo of the desk cup:







That's not our color, but you get the idea. It's a little nicer shape than the first photo I posted.


----------



## tim self (Dec 12, 2011)

Like both but definately the MUG!!!!!  Especially in that color.


----------



## Mike D (Dec 13, 2011)

The Mug!


----------



## turff49 (Dec 13, 2011)

One of each!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a curiousity thing - does anyone know why they put the labels on these sorts of things facing the person if they're right-handed....

Seems like the opposite should be true - I've always wondered that.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Dec 13, 2011)

Mug - I think.  Cup is nice.  If my boat comes in maybe one of both.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 13, 2011)

Like them both.


----------



## Creedence (Dec 13, 2011)

Both!!


----------



## ren-lathe (Dec 13, 2011)

Mug + cup =mup? I guess both


----------



## jjudge (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yes -- a desk cup would be awesome


----------



## Mazzywv (Dec 14, 2011)

The Mug, definitely.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like both of them...................


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2011)

*Mugs and desk cups ordered!

So hold tight until Bash time and you can get yours on order. (Probably late Jan)

I ordered some of the mugs in the usual blue so that will be an option as well.*


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you going to run a special to get one of each??????

Something like $200 gets you all three?


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Are you going to run a special to get one of each??????
> 
> Something like $200 gets you all three?



At $50 each, $200 for three isn't very special :devil:

We've never had three items, so I'll have to think about various combination deals.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 17, 2011)

jeff said:


> We've never had three items, so I'll have to think about various combination deals.


 
That was the point, you have never been able to get a group like this and it would be a way to drive revenue to assist in operating costs.


----------



## rkimery (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanna a *desk cup*, but I do like both!


----------



## Miles42 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mug man myself


----------



## Dustaway (Dec 20, 2011)

Mug


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mug please!


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 5, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Just a curiousity thing - does anyone know why they put the labels on these sorts of things facing the person if they're right-handed....
> 
> Seems like the opposite should be true - I've always wondered that.



It is a left-handed conspiracy..get over it!!  HAHAHAHA  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 5, 2012)

mug for me


----------



## Finatic (Jan 5, 2012)

Mug for me.


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll take a mug


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 12, 2012)

mug for me 
:clown:


----------



## eldee (Jan 12, 2012)

Mug!


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mug


----------



## RichB (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the Cup, I have enough big mugs.  I can never seem to get them empty before the coffee get's cold.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mugged!


----------



## Leather Man (Jan 14, 2012)

I will take a mug please.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2012)

Mug ordering should be open in a couple days.

Watch the front page for all the details.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 24, 2012)

I would totally donate twice to get one of each.


----------

